# CANADIAN MAC NEWS - MacWarehouse now selling Apple products online



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

<a href="http://www.qksrv.net/click-869674-7128689" target="_top" >







</a>
Please support ehMac with your online shopping








-----------------------------------------------

For the past several years, there has been only one place in Canada to buy Apple products online: Directly from the Mothership. Due to Apple Canada's policy, no other Apple dealers were allowed to sell online in Canada. It appears the policy has changed as MacWarehouse Canada is now selling Apple products online. Here is the message from their web site:

"*The new Dual G4 1.25 GHz Power Mac* now you can buy it (and any) Apple product online at MacWarehouse." Other Apple products are prominently displayed on the main page and can be purchases as well. 

Is Apple Canada opening up online sales to other dealers in Canada as well? If you have information, click that reply button or send email to [email protected].

This story brought to you by ehMac.ca: Canada's Mac Community.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Not sure what the advantage over the mothership is. Perhaps shipping is cheaper? Apple.ca has the very latest products and is always up to date. This may not be true of MacWarehouse.ca. Still, competition and widened options are always good.

P.S. Ordered a DVI-ADC adaptor from Apple.ca on Friday night. 2-3 weeks estimated shipping. 4 am email Saturday - product shipped. Don't you just lurve the internet.....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Course you could have the adapter today Sunday or earlier from us 
Couldn't resist


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I wonder if Macwarehouse will offer "deals" that actually undercut Apple, e.g., via bundling printers / RAM / etc. when Apple does those sort of special promotions only when they need to clear out stock....?

M


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

I believe Macwarehouse doesn't charge PST if the product is shipped outside Ontario.

Cheers.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

This information was provided to me by a Mac dealer:

*Apple is now allowing its resellers, with certain restrictions, to sell to customers within their defined geographic territory, via the Internet. Urban resellers can sell online to customers within a 100km radius of their stores, suburban resellers within a 200km radius, and I believe rural resellers can sell through the web to customers within a 400km radius of their stores.

Because Mac Warehouse was previously allowed to sell (via telephone) to customers across Canada, this policy change allows them to sell online to customers across Canada.
* 

Anyone else have any news of information on this?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

That's curious because I've been buying stuff from MacWarehouse for over a year online, Why are they making this announcement now?

I know that MacWarehouse has mergered with Datacomm in Canada and is also called MicroWarehouse in the States, Seems like this is old news to me, Is there something I missed here?

Unless you mean that they now have a .ca url address instead of their usual .com url address, Then o.k. that's news, Just like the newest catalog (Volume 52) has a new symbol for the company logo and the newest url plastered on the front cover. www.macwarehouse.ca

The site does look newer, No more confusing search engines that don't work, It is very easy to navigate compared to the old site.

Dave 

[ June 18, 2003, 08:20 PM: Message edited by: dolawren ]


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

You haven't been buying Apple products online. At least not in a traditional shopping cart method. They use to have the method where you could build an order, than you could print out the sheet, and give them a call. 

This is the first time you can do the complete order online.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Actually come to think of it, I've only bought bits and pieces online from them, I've never actually bought a whole Mac at once before online.

Well...Glad to know that I can now.

Dave


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> Unless you mean that they now have a .ca url address instead of their usual .com url address, Then o.k. that's news, Just like the newest catalog (Volume 52) has a new symbol for the company logo and the newest url plastered on the front cover


They've had a .ca url address for at least a year if not longer.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Well...Let's put it this way, The new address certainly looks newer.
I'll have to look at the sister store web page in the states to see if they revamped it as well.

Edit, Yep...They sure did:

http://www2.warehouse.com/default.asp?home=pc&origin=home&cat=pc

Dave


----------



## That Apple Guy (Jun 25, 2003)

i actually bought my ibook from macwarehouse.ca along with some other stuff, not only did it have overnight shipping, but had great deals and saved me a few hundred bucks compared to apple.ca


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Hmm...previous post seems to be stuck on the ehMac welcome page, despite being several days old. Thought I would try and un-stick it with this post.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hey PGant... it was the "featured story"...


----------

